# Ipod or Creative or PSP??



## ramsingh (Feb 13, 2008)

i am lookng to buy a audio player( may be video also)... now plz someone which player has the best sound and what is their playback time on full charge...i mean if i play non-stop music  on full battery how long they will play before battery is discharged.... 

nd plz tell d prices..


----------



## iMav (Feb 14, 2008)

if ur looking for a audio/video player then y considering psp  anyways depending on the format in which u have most of ur audio/video u should choose as the ipods are mp3/4 exclusive videos need to be mp4 so converting hassles are there


----------



## xbonez (Feb 14, 2008)

i bought a Creative Zen vision M 30gb for 9.8k from authorised creative dealer

battery back up - 14hrs audio, 4hrs video

pros

a) supports .avi and .mpg video files so most files won't need conversion...ipod supports mp4 so u'll have to convert most of ur files
b) much more vibrant screen
c) u can drag and drop songs into it

cons

a) bundled earphones are downright cr@ppy...invest in better ones...i'm using ep-630
b) slightly bulkier than ipod
c) no support for lyrics


----------



## ramsingh (Feb 14, 2008)

my budget is not that high.. may be max. 6K.. .plz suggest within this budget..


----------



## aryayush (Feb 14, 2008)

Among the iPods, you can only afford the shuffle within that budget.


----------



## ramsingh (Feb 14, 2008)

wht r d features of I Pod Shuffle.. nd price


----------



## iMav (Feb 14, 2008)

go for zen stone it better than the shuffle way better and im not saying coz i dont like what apple does to its prdcuts but it simply lacks features

biggest difference: zen stone - screen; shuffle - no screen and if im not wrong even fm tuner (no ipod has a fm tuner)


----------



## aryayush (Feb 14, 2008)

The fact that the shuffle does not have a screen is a feature in and of itself.

Read Steven Levy's _The Perfect Thing_. It's an awesome book on the iPod phenomenon. 

Back to the topic at hand. This is the iPod shuffle. Enjoy!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 15, 2008)

PSP for sure. Its much better than the rest. It can Game.


----------



## iMav (Feb 15, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> PSP for sure. Its much better than the rest. It can Game.


 can u get a psp in 6k adn the last time i checked the games might set u back by 2k a game


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 15, 2008)

iMav said:


> can u get a psp in 6k adn the last time i checked the games might set u back by 2k a game


but you can always use NSOs of games to play. They can be got *cough* *cough* easily. My friend reaks in games on his PSP, all for no cost ecept the cost of *cough* internet browsing.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 15, 2008)

The question remains: Can you buy an original, first hand PSP for 6K?


----------



## raksrules (Feb 15, 2008)

No.  The new PSPs are slimmer than the original ones and cost approx 8.5 to 9K and each game henceforth costs between 1K and 2K and upwards. About playing games using ISO that wont be possible using the new PSPs because of the firmware version that they have. AFAIK Homebrews DO NOT work on new PSP models. 
Correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 15, 2008)

IMHO, if you know anyone coming from US, get the 16Gb Creative Zen (flash based credit card size awesome player) for just USD 180. (*www.buy.com/prod/creative-zen-16gb-black/q/loc/111/205503772.html)

*Credit card-sized**ak.buy.com/buy_assets/v6/july/dot2.gifCredit card-sized MP3 player with music, video, photos and FM radio.*ak.buy.com/buy_assets/v6/july/dot2.gif*Multimedia player**ak.buy.com/buy_assets/v6/july/dot2.gifWatch 64 hours of videos, enjoy up to 4,000 of your favorite songs or share hundreds of photos with your friends.*ak.buy.com/buy_assets/v6/july/dot2.gif*2.5" TFT display**ak.buy.com/buy_assets/v6/july/dot2.gifView photos with 16.7 million color support on razor sharp display. TFT display allows you to view the screen from different angles.*ak.buy.com/buy_assets/v6/july/dot2.gif*Expandable memory**ak.buy.com/buy_assets/v6/july/dot2.gifUse the SD slot to expand your portable media library with music, photos and videos stored on your SD card.*ak.buy.com/buy_assets/v6/july/dot2.gif*Supports unprotected AAC music**ak.buy.com/buy_assets/v6/july/dot2.gifSupports iTunes Plus tracks from the iTunes store and MP3 and WMA tracks.*ak.buy.com/buy_assets/v6/july/dot2.gif*Supports subscription and pay-per-download music services**ak.buy.com/buy_assets/v6/july/dot2.gifDiscover, save, and play millions of songs when subscribing to services such as Yahoo Music Unlimited and Napster To Go.*ak.buy.com/buy_assets/v6/july/dot2.gif*FM radio with 32 presets**ak.buy.com/buy_assets/v6/july/dot2.gifListen to your favorite FM stations and save up to 32 presets*ak.buy.com/buy_assets/v6/july/dot2.gif*Voice recorder**ak.buy.com/buy_assets/v6/july/dot2.gifCapture notes on the go with the handy built-in mic

This is new product from creative that replaces Zenvision:M, which is a bulky harddrive based player. You can get the 4gig player for less than 8k here.


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 15, 2008)

rak007 said:


> No.  The new PSPs are slimmer than the original ones and cost approx 8.5 to 9K and each game henceforth costs between 1K and 2K and upwards. About playing games using ISO that wont be possible using the new PSPs because of the firmware version that they have. AFAIK Homebrews DO NOT work on new PSP models.
> Correct me if i am wrong.


Yes you are wrong.. I have one n I installed custom firmware in it.


----------



## raksrules (Feb 15, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> Yes you are wrong.. I have one n I installed custom firmware in it.


I meant with the default firmware that you get its not possible. Its just that with custom firmware we may run into chance of bricking the PSP. Ne ways if its working then really great.


----------



## ring_wraith (Feb 15, 2008)

Well, here's what. It's very likely that you can get a fat PSP for around 6-7k. If you can get a psp, and install CFW on it, you will not repent it. It majorly pwns every other Portable device out there. 

If not, get a creative zen 4 gig + a 2/4 GB SD card. That should cost you ~7k. I own a zen and can tell you that it's sound and video quality are awesome. It is better than the iPod in terms of sound quality and even features. You will not repent this either. 

First choice psp, 2nd choice zen. Don't buy the shuffle. *Not having a screen is not a feature!* [Despite what some fanboys might tell you! ] In fact the only reason you should buy a shuffle is if you want extreme durability.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 15, 2008)

^^ agree. Shuffle sucks. even for extreme durability, creative zen stone is better than shuffle. same size, but comes with multiline display.


----------

